# Carry on or check camera case



## ss396s (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi,
if I take all my gear its a bit heavy for carry on. Any recommendations? What kind of hard case would be good to check gear. Has anyone "lost" gear by checking it? Do you bite the bullet and go carry on?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 31, 2016)

ss396s said:


> Hi,
> if I take all my gear its a bit heavy for carry on. Any recommendations? What kind of hard case would be good to check gear. Has anyone "lost" gear by checking it? Do you bite the bullet and go carry on?



Personally, I would not check anything that I was afraid to loose......


----------



## kingrobertii (Oct 31, 2016)

Checking camera equipment seems risky to me, but sometimes it must be done. If you can, leave things that aren't critical at home and try to carry your gear on with you. If you MUST check your gear, get a Pelican case.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 31, 2016)

If I can carry it on I do so, I have a soft bag that barely meets the limit. I have never checked my 500mm and it barely makes the limit on most US airlines.

I flew one airline overseas that had a 7kg limit on carry on and they were strict on enforcing it.
On that airline I shuffled several lenses into baggage and wrapped it in clothes to protect. I had no problem but the way they handle the bags I wouldn't recommend even checking anything in even in a Pelican case.

I have one of the big hard Pelican cases but the problem is many airlines in the US have a 50 lbs limit before they charge you. The Pelican case is so heavy it eats the majority of that weight up and it almost always ends up as an extra overweight charge.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> ss396s said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



+1 but sometimes you have no choice.


----------



## Nitroman (Oct 31, 2016)

Wear a coat and fill your pocketses ... at least until you pass security ;D


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 31, 2016)

Depending on the replacement cost, check out getting insurance for your gear. If you're a home owner and use your gear for non-professional purposes, it may be a lot cheaper. I insure about $55K worth of gear for $50 annually on my homeowners policy. 

I have a list of every item, it's serial number, where I purchased it and when. I keep it up to date which is a challenge as you can imagine. 

As noted above, I would never check anything I would want to 'lose' (stolen). 

If you're taking one camera body and several lenses, obviously you can put some of the 'less-desirable' lenses in checked bags. Keep your money-maker lenses and bodies on your carry on.

I start removing clothes from my checked bag if necessary. Clothes can be replaced easily and cheaper imo.

Lastly, I always take photographs of the photo gear I may put in my checked bags for reference if needed later and always take a photo of the luggage itself.

Or...you can always travel lite without all the stress and put it all in your carry on.

Best of luck.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> ss396s said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



+1


----------



## lion rock (Oct 31, 2016)

I flew from New Zealand once and they spot check the weight of curry on. 7kg max.

I would not put camera or lenses in check-in luggage. A grad student flew from San Francisco to Virginia lost his 1D and lens in his check-in. Surveillance tape did not show his luggage searched. So, what happened?

I carry one body and lens (5DIII/24-70_2.8) on my person with a BR sling, and another body and other lenses (7DII/70-200_2.8 & 100_2.8), with MacBook Pro and iPad, plus batteries, memory cards and camera hygiene stuff in a backpack (Ape Case 1800). So far I have not been stopped for weight check. I have to put chargers, filters, remotes, card reader and tripod in my check-in luggage which has a 55 pounds limit together with daily personal items.
I'll be travelling in December again to Hong Kong and New Zealand with similar setup.
-r


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2016)

Echoing...

Carry on if you can. If you can't carry it all on, carry on the essential kit. I checked my entire kit on a return trip from China (except the memory cards!), but carried it on outbound (which was good since most of our luggage showed up three days and two cities later). 

I do often check a lens or two, in Lowepro Lens Cases packed in my luggage. But...my luggage is exceptionally tough. 

One other suggestion I've read but not tried: buy a starter pistol (available at sporting goods stores), and if you're checking camera gear, put the starter pistol in the luggage and declare it to TSA. With a gun in the bag, they'll track it carefully and you're almost guaranteed it won't be lost or pilfered. I believe you're even allowed to lock the case (after inspection) with a non-TSA lock.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi. 
As others have said, I wouldn't check anything I don't want to loose, plus be prepared for any checked precision item like a lens to need to be repaired or recalibrated if your bag is one of the ones the ground crew throw, drop or otherwise abuse during loading. If you want it working for a shoot when you arrive carry it, wear it but don't check it! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 1, 2016)

People have funny ideas about this.

I travel light and only take carry on even for extended trips, but that is because I am old and lazy. I am currently in the Caribbean with 1DS MkIII, 24-70 2.8, TS-E17, 11-24, 4x 600-EX-RT a 17" MBP and bits and bobs which easily fit in my carry on.

But a lot of very expensive gear, photo and video, is checked every day, all those video crews traveling the world are checking their gear and it costs a lot more than our stills gear!

Flight cases and Pelican style cases are all fine for checking gear, that is what they are for. Of course you need insurance too for 'just in case' but don't sweat checking gear it is done every day.

There are some work arounds for carry on weight limits I have used. I have a very light rain mac that has a massive chest pocket, I can put it on and fill that pocket from my carry on gear and then switch it back after weighing. Same with a photo vest (though I'd use my mac and not a vest!), don't forget it is the bag that is weighed, you can take stuff out of it and put it back in afterwards. Also I have taken my laptop out of the bag and rested it in front of the counter, had the bag weighed, then put the laptop back in it. Yet another dodge if you are traveling with a companion, check in at different times and don't get the heavy bag weighed, you can get a 'carry on' ticket twice for the same smaller bag of your companions just swap them over. Another work around, get your boarding pass on line and negate the check-in counter entirely. Very few airlines have scales at the gate, though many have sizers so watch your dimensions. On the subject of sizers, now so many people don't check bags the airlines and boarding agents are tougher on carry-ons especially when the flight is full, pay the $10 to upgrade to early boarding so you get overhead space. The gate crew will pull any bags with wheels that look close to max size but are much more forgiving for backpacks of the same size with no wheels.

Obviously all my tips come from the low end cattle class modes of air travel, I am sure others can give advice on 1st and business class travel where the restrictions and allowances are certainly easier to live with!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2016)

I usually travel with only cabin luggage because I hate waiting at carousels as well as not wanting to lose or have anything damaged in the hold, and have learned to travel light. Choose the right airline. BA is generous with its allowance, allowing two bags in the cabin, and not a silly 7 kg limit. My second bag (a Tamrac) is the legal size to fit under a seat and will take a 100-400 attached to a 5D with space for a couple of smaller lens plus spare batteries and charger, or a 150-600mm with the camera by its side. If I take a 300/2.8, then it goes in the larger carry on with lots of other gear while clothes go in the hold. 

Tip, for travelling light, take the minimum number of shirts and items of underware and hand wash them nightly in hotels using their shampoo as detergent. Safari shirts dry particularly quickly.


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Echoing...
> 
> Carry on if you can. If you can't carry it all on, carry on the essential kit. I checked my entire kit on a return trip from China (except the memory cards!), but carried it on outbound (which was good since most of our luggage showed up three days and two cities later).
> 
> ...



You have to lock it with a non-tsa lock well pistols, starter pistols might be different.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi PBD. 
Whilst I have never seen a film crew's luggage being transferred, I have sat in the departure lounge clutching my Tamarac full of *my *much cheaper dslr equipment watching the ground luggage handlers, they didn't seem the most caring people at the airport to put it politely, and the bags were not being handled with the care I devote to my camera gear. I don't know if these were the late arrival bags, or all the bags. 
If you arrive nice and early do your bags go in one of those made to fit containers that appear to be handled much more sedately by mechanical transfer equipment? Would that make any difference bearing in mind the trip through the high speed transfer conveyor system? 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> People have funny ideas about this.
> 
> I travel light and only take carry on even for extended trips, but that is because I am old and lazy. I am currently in the Caribbean with 1DS MkIII, 24-70 2.8, TS-E17, 11-24, 4x 600-EX-RT a 17" MBP and bits and bobs which easily fit in my carry on.
> 
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi PBD.
> Whilst I have never seen a film crew's luggage being transferred, I have sat in the departure lounge clutching my Tamarac full of *my *much cheaper dslr equipment watching the ground luggage handlers, they didn't seem the most caring people at the airport to put it politely, and the bags were not being handled with the care I devote to my camera gear. I don't know if these were the late arrival bags, or all the bags.
> If you arrive nice and early do your bags go in one of those made to fit containers that appear to be handled much more sedately by mechanical transfer equipment? Would that make any difference bearing in mind the trip through the high speed transfer conveyor system?
> 
> ...



Over the years I have worked with hundreds of underwater photographers, I never met one that was able to take their gear as carry-on! Though most use regulation sized Pelican style cases.

I have also checked in when several film crews have been aswell, just hang out at the oversize check-in area of a large airport for a few hours, you'll see them, the flight cases are often over size or over weight and so don't go on the normal conveyor system but are taken directly to the plane by hand/truck. One time I had to check two over sized weight and size flight cases and there was a queue at Heathrow oversize handling of camera gear, it was unbelievable, lots of stickers and logos too so rather killed the idea of low key not letting people know the value concept! 

As for being packaged into a freight style box rather than a baggage handler. I don't claim intimate knowledge of baggage handling but I'd say it depends on the plane and the airport, some are set up to use those 'boxes' but most rely on people physically moving bags one at a time.


----------



## d (Nov 1, 2016)

OP, you can usually get more than the carry-on limit on-board with some creative thinking.

I've travelled between Australia and Europe an average of once a year the past five years, with my carry on bag and contents weighing between 10kg and 14kg from memory - the limit is 7kg.

When I check-in for the flight, I'll have a couple of lenses and maybe a camera or two in jacket pockets. I also have my MacBook out on the counter so I can "confirm my flight details" with the staff member serving me. Then, if they ask to weigh my carry-on bag, it's minus some camera gear and the computer, and is less than 7kg. I have a spreadsheet on my computer that details the weights of my lenses and cameras, so I work out in advance which bits to stash in pockets to get the carry-on weight below 7kg.

Once I'm checked in and my carry-on bag has been tagged, I'll head around the corner and pack the items back into the bag before going through security. When boarding the plane, I just have to remember to act as if the bag weighs less then 7kg, instead of the actual 14kg. I've never had them ask to weigh it yet.

I have sometimes had to put lenses in my checked luggage (I've simply had more gear than will fit in my carry-on bag). To do so I'll wrap it in several pairs of socks, a few t-shirts and maybe a jacket or a towel. Never had any issues with items being damaged, and my main travel luggage is actually a soft-sided barrel bag.

Good luck!


----------



## bart13 (Nov 1, 2016)

When they ask you to have your carry on checked in beause the plane is full tell them there is a professional camera with big batteries in there. Batteries must be taken as carry on.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 1, 2016)

bart13 said:


> When they ask you to have your carry on checked in because the plane is full tell them there is a professional camera with big batteries in there. Batteries must be taken as carry on.



They'll just say take the batteries out. 

In that situation I'd appeal to their better nature (few have one) and point out it is my livelihood, if they persisted I'd say I'd have to get permission from my boss but I'd probably have to be taken off the flight and they'd have to search the hold for my checked bag. They don't like that because it means delays.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I love that there are so many dodges shared here, "tell them the boss won't let you check it and they will have to take you off the flight!" ;D ;D That's a good one. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 1, 2016)

Depending on where you're going and how much gear you're actually bringing with you, packing in an ATA approved shipping case is the best bet. Pelican, Pelican Storm, SKB, and others are ATA approved. 

Generally I travel with a smaller backpack that will fit under the seat that holds laptop, main camera, and main lenses. Then a carry-on Pelican with a pouch/bag inside containing all items that cannot legally be checked (batteries) in case they need to be removed. That way it can be done semi-quickly, if needed. 

I always pay for a seat on airlines, which usually guarantees an earlier boarding zone number. (Paying for whatever upgrade access is necessary to "move ahead" is worth the piece of mind.) Always get there early, especially in the USA. TSA will check your stuff thoroughly. Keep it packed as neat as possible. Use small Pelican micro cases if you have a ton of tiny items (Pelican 1010 or similar) so it's easy for them to hand check. If not, they'll bust through your stuff while you watch and no guarantees it will not be broken.

Do not overlook shipping with FedEx and HOLD AT LOCATION with insurance and signature required. Then pickup at a FedEx location in-person at your destination. Insurance will only get you so far in terms of damage replacement because they will claim you did not pack properly. However, insurance will cover theft or complete loss. I'm sure UPS offers similar, however I do not regularly use them. 

I often ship SKB ATA Large Stand Cases with tripod and stands and larger Pelican cases with lights, cables, and some audio gear. It isn't exactly cheap, but if you plan ahead you can use lower cost guaranteed methods. Would not recommend FedEx Ground, ever.

Be aware that regional planes do not allow you to bring on standard carry-on sized items, so they will need to be checked right before boarding. It's a headache, but best to make sure you're putting your gear in something where it will not be damaged.


----------



## retroreflection (Nov 1, 2016)

Regarding Neuro's starter pistol trick:
I have checked guns many times. One pistol flew with me during bad weather and spring break volume. My bags made the originally scheduled flight without me. I finally arrived to see the pelican case with a non-TSA lock sitting in a pile of bags. It had been unattended for at least four hours. Miraculously there was no thief with the knowledge of the rules to see that must have a gun in it, or just the sense to say pelican case = expensive contents. I don't place much faith in the special TSA handling rules re guns. 

If you play the edges of gun laws, you might slip over the edge to felony land. Play in that space with thorough legal understanding of the laws at home, destination, and possible detours.


----------



## nc0b (Nov 1, 2016)

In reference to shipping a Pelican style case ahead by FedEx I just had a fiasco with them. During shipment corrosive liquid was leaked one the case and into its contents. The contents were insured for $6500. FedEx denied the claim saying a tariff absolves them from liability if the shipping container isn't a sealed box. In other words the container needs to be hermetic! Luckily the contents had a separate insurance policy to cover the total loss.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 1, 2016)

nc0b said:


> In reference to shipping a Pelican style case ahead by FedEx I just had a fiasco with them. During shipment corrosive liquid was leaked one the case and into its contents. The contents were insured for $6500. FedEx denied the claim saying a tariff absolves them from liability if the shipping container isn't a sealed box. In other words the container needs to be hermetic! Luckily the contents had a separate insurance policy to cover the total loss.



Exactly what type of case was this? MANY Pelican cases are watertight and guaranteed against this type of damage.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> nc0b said:
> 
> 
> > In reference to shipping a Pelican style case ahead by FedEx I just had a fiasco with them. During shipment corrosive liquid was leaked one the case and into its contents. The contents were insured for $6500. FedEx denied the claim saying a tariff absolves them from liability if the shipping container isn't a sealed box. In other words the container needs to be hermetic! Luckily the contents had a separate insurance policy to cover the total loss.
> ...



Pelican guarantees the case, _not_ the contents.


----------



## bart13 (Nov 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> bart13 said:
> 
> 
> > When they ask you to have your carry on checked in because the plane is full tell them there is a professional camera with big batteries in there. Batteries must be taken as carry on.
> ...



Well it worked for me once.


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pelican guarantees the case, _not_ the contents.



Correct. However, if it IS a Pelican case and it is ATA 300 approved and spec'd for submersion, then it's technically a sealed shipping container that FedEx would cover under insurance. That's why the case (shipping container) itself is so important when shipping or transporting. Some insurance policies also require that type of transport to/from location.


----------



## nc0b (Nov 2, 2016)

I think the case that allowed corrosive liquid to leak into the contents is called an ATA road case. It certainly is not submersible. It has heavy metal latches to hold the halves together. It didn't have a handle or wheeles, but some do. After searching on the term Pelican case, I am familiar with that style, having had equipment shipped to my company for service. I also found that some Zero Halliburton cases have a gasket to seal where the halves meet. I never considered the likelihood of liquid leaking into a ATA road case. The claim was settled yesterday with my insurance carrier, even though the contents were ruined while in FedEx's care.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 18, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Echoing...
> 
> Carry on if you can. If you can't carry it all on, carry on the essential kit. I checked my entire kit on a return trip from China (except the memory cards!), but carried it on outbound (which was good since most of our luggage showed up three days and two cities later).
> 
> ...



Yup, it must be a non-TSA lock and they are not allowed to open or close the case or take any possession of the keys. A TSA lock cannot be used for the case containing the gun. Just pack it (gun) into the same Pelican case as your camera gear. It can be a starter pistol, derringer... I'm thinking as small as you can get to save space for camera gear.

Then cable lock your Pelican case to the frame of the suitcase, running the cable through the non-TSA lock (Just something extra I do.).

If your gear (gun) goes missing all kinds of hell will be rained down on TSA by ATF and the FBI. Your gear will be found. They might have to shut down the terminal and baggage handling to find it, but it will be found.

Just declare the weapon as soon as you get to the ticket counter. It must be locked up and unloaded. Do not use a kiosk. Go straight to the ticket counter.

Or just insure the gear.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 18, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Echoing...
> ...



While these suggestions may game the system to give you added security on your gear, it increases the amount of government regulations you have to deal with. It also increases your risk and liability because you are transporting a weapon. You would also need to be aware of the regulations and laws in the area you are transporting it to. Neuro's suggestion of a starter pistol takes it down a notch, the derringer idea takes it up.

This is poor advice.

Go with the last piece given "just insure the gear"


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 19, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



It isn't poor advice. It is advice. I travel with firearms all the time and yes one must know the laws for where one is going. We have no idea where the OP is going.

Of course, "Just insure the gear" is easier... but may very well be impractical for somebody making his living as a photographer. One must wait for the insurance company to pay off. By then the job is lost.

However, a photographer may also be a conceal carry permit holder who wishes to bring a handgun along and not know it is legal to do so.

Traveling with guns is quite common. The regulations actually work in the favor of people checking guns. TSA is not permitted open your case. They don't have a key to your lock. Usually, declaring takes you to the front of the line.

Besides all that, this lets people know that it is legal to travel with their guns and how to do it. More information is always a good thing.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 19, 2016)

I have to agree with you. This advice may not pertain to the OP directly, but it still very good advice. Having your gear insured is not going to get you a camera by the time you arrive at your destination, regardless if you are a professional, or just on vacation.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> I have to agree with you. This advice may not pertain to the OP directly, but it still very good advice. Having your gear insured is not going to get you a camera by the time you arrive at your destination, regardless if you are a professional, or just on vacation.



I have my CC and carrying adds a certain level of personal security and an increase in liability.
Thinking that carrying a weapon with your camera gear is going to add a level of security for your camera gear is asinine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 21, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> Thinking that carrying a weapon with your camera gear is going to add a level of security for your camera gear is asinine.



So you're saying that a piece of luggage with a declared firearm inside, locked with a personal (non-TSA) lock, is no less likely to have some contents or the entire case stolen while in possession of the airline than a typical piece of luggage?


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking that carrying a weapon with your camera gear is going to add a level of security for your camera gear is asinine.
> ...



I have not seen any study's on this. Perhaps if you have you would share. 

I would say that traveling with a firearm inside your camera case increases the chances you would have your case held due to ignorance of a regulation. Whether it is the travelers ignorance or a TSA agents.

But here is where it gets a bit complicated. 

From the TSA website: "When traveling, comply with the laws concerning possession of firearms as they vary by local, state and international governments."

My state CC has 36 other states with Reciprocity, which your state is not one. If I were to travel to your state and wanted to bring a derringer, as CanonFanBoy mentioned, I would not only have to know TSA rules but also the rules, laws and regulations to bring and have the gun in Boston.


----------

